
Using Bayes to check the numbers on Met’s police facial recognition technology - keanzu
https://medium.com/@andrew.cocks_35285/81-of-suspects-flagged-by-met-s-police-facial-recognition-technology-innocent-independent-5d01be43649d
======
PaulHoule
For anything the police do, having a 1 in 5 success rate of finding a suspect
is pretty good.

------
DanBC
This is nice but if he's communicating this to the public he needs to use
something much simpler, like a probability tree.

